# pro card discount only available at pro stores?



## pugmommy7 (May 22, 2006)

a MUA @ Macy's mentioned that her pro card discounts were only honored at our freestanding store in another mall. is this true? does nordies accept it? does it vary from store to store?


----------



## asteffey (May 22, 2006)

only at freestanding stores and pro stores.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 22, 2006)

and online at mac pro


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 22, 2006)

thanks guys!!


----------



## martygreene (May 23, 2006)

This information is covered in the MAC PRO/PPID FAQ in the FAQ forum. Please remember to run a search prior to starting new threads to prevent duplicate threads, and keep the forum tidy.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432


----------

